# Contrat année complète



## Luciole (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Peut on signer un contrat en année complète, même si le parent ne mettra pas forcément l'enfant 47 semaines chez l' assistante maternelle?

J'ai répondu oui à ce parent, en lui disant que les CP seront dans le salaire. Que la première année quand l'assmat sera en congé elle déduira les CP non acquis. Et que les semaines où l'enfant sera absent = convenance personnelle. 
Du coup toujours la même mensu.

Me suis-je trompé ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non c'est bien ça


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour c'est exact, sauf que tu devras quand même être disponible sur les 47 semaines prévues. 

Autant l'employeur devra te maintenir ton salaire lors des semaines de non accueil non programmées,  autant tu es disponibles sur ces semaines. 

Si l'employeur tient absolument à partir sur une année complète sans réel besoin, je négocierais une clause indiquant au mini 2 mois avant quand l'enfant sera absent de façon sure et certaine.


----------



## Luciole (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui biensur c'est ce que j'ai dit à ce parent,
Me prévenir 2 mois à l'avance des semaines d'absences.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Octobre 2022)

Non ton employeur n'a pas à t'informer 2 mois avant 
Ceci est exclusivement réservé aux contrats en année incomplète 

Ton employeur te paye sur 47 semaines donc tu as obligation d'être disponible 47 semaines


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Avec une clause supérieure à la ccn,  dans ce cas on peut ! Je dis bien avec une clause supérieure !


----------



## Luciole (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui je suis habitué, que ce soit des contrats en année complète ou incomplète. Aucun problème de compréhension pour moi.

Et oui je note sur mes contrats pour les semaines d'absences programmées à être prévenus 2 mois à l'avance.

Ma question était juste de savoir si j'avais bien expliqué à ce parents.


----------



## ROMY (20 Octobre 2022)

L'année complète se calcule sur 52 semaines (47 semaines de travail + 5 semaine de congés), il faut avoir les memes vacances que les parents.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

@ROMY oui, tout le monde l'a bien compris !  Mais le sujet est subtilement différent,  les potentiels employeurs souhaiteraient à priori partir sur un contrat en année complète alors que potentiellement ils ont des semaines oû ils ne confieraient pas l'enfant, en plus des 5 semaines communes.


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui moi c'est ce que mes employeurs m'ont proposé. Année complète, même si en réalité incomplète, mais effectivement la contrepartie c'est que sur les semaines d'absences hors CP, qu'ils puissent me laisser de temps à autre leur enfant pour un RDV ou autre. Donc ce seront des semaines plus light pour moi mais payées pareil.


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Octobre 2022)

Moi je ne prend que des contrats en AC même si les parents ont plus de semaines, je l'explique à l'entretien ils le choix de me choisir ou pas mais je prends 5 semaines que je donne à l'avance s'ils sont absents en dehors de mes semaines aucun problème mais je suis payée sur 52 ! En revanche je n'exige absolument pas de connaitre leurs propres semaines d'absences en avance,  même la veille pour le lendemain ça arrive, ils font ce qu'ils veulent vu que je suis payée à temps complet


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu des parents comme ça ils voulaient que nous soyons en année complète alors qu'ils avaient 6 ou 7 semaines de Cp 
Pour que j'ai un salaire correct et eux pour avoir l'esprit tranquille en cas de besoin. 
Ils me prevenaient  des qu'ils prenaient leur petit pour une semaine non planifiée.


----------



## Luciole (22 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve cette façon de faire plutôt bien. Je pense le mettre en place et proposer sa au prochain contrat. Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Perso si je suis payée en AC à temps plein je ne vois pas pourquoi j'imposerais aux PE de m'avertir 2 mois à l'avance de leur absence pour convenance personnelle. Je suis payée, ils font donc ce qu'ils veulent, non?

Autant je ne comprends pas pourquoi accepter un contrat en AI qui ne prévoit pas DANS le contrat les semaines d'absences précises car ce n'est pas avec 2 mois de délai de prévenance qu'on peut s'engager avec une autre famille quand même pour compléter.
Ex: Cunegonde vient 45h/semaine mais sur seulement 32 semaines/an, si les semaines off ne sont pas identifiées et donc que le PE devrait m'avertir seulement 2 mois à l'avance de ses semaines, comment pourrais je garantir à Roger sur quelles semaines de l'année il pourra etre accueilli? Si je signe un contrat avec les PE de Roger sur 15 semaines/an restantes à compléter encore faut il que je puisse leur garantir que la place sera dispo au moment où ils ont besoin. Imagine que 2 mois avant les PE de Cunegonde me disent qu'elle sera absente en avril alors que Roger a besoin en mars d'après notre contrat justement il y a dépassement donc non.

Autant si je suis en AC à temps plein, je n'ai donc pas à chercher à compléter sur ces absences payées par ce PE.

Pour moi le délai de prévenance de 2 mois ne devrait être possible QUE pour fournir un planning à condition qu'il s'agisse bien d'un contrat à temps plein, soit 195h/mois payées.


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi les Parents m'avertissent toujours, c'est une question de correction, si leur enfant sera absent mais pas forcément 2 mois à l'avance. Ca peut être une semaine à l'autre et je suis détendue du bulbe parce que de toute façon je n'attendais pas après cette info pour completer puisque c'est un temps plein en AC.
D'ailleurs s'ils ne le faisaient pas, que se passerait il?
L'enfant, de fait, ne serait pas là. L'AM, de fait parce que le contrat est en AC, serait payée en absence pour convenance personnelle du PE. Aucune conséquence pour le PE s'il ne prévient pas.
Du coup quel est l’intérêt d'une telle négo?


----------



## Lijana (22 Octobre 2022)

‘Perso si je suis payée en AC à temps plein je ne vois pas pourquoi j'imposerais aux PE de m'avertir 2 mois à l'avance de leur absence pour convenance personnelle. Je suis payée, ils font donc ce qu'ils veulent, non?´ griselda. 

Tout à fait d’accord avec vous.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Pareil si j'étais en année complète les parents pouvaient me prévenir d'une semaine à l'autre pour absence pour convenance personnelle.
Puisque payée ! 
2 mois c'est beaucoup !


----------

